# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  No Faulkner Forum??

## Victoria2133

Is there not enough interest in Faulkner to warrant a Forum on him? Or am I missing it somehow?

----------


## Scheherazade

Usually only those authors whose works are already in public domain have been allocated a specific subforum.

However, there are many threads discussing Faulkner and his works in the General Literature section.

----------


## Babak Movahed

Dude you're not missing ****! Faulkner in my opinion is the best American writer of all time! His play on form and style are any Formalist theorist's dreams. Personally I'm not big on American Lit but I have nothing but the upmost adoration for Faulkner. Anyone looking to study Modernism or Formalist theory absolutely has to read Faulkner, I mean at the very least "A Rose for Emily".

----------

